# can't find the problem 06 F350



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I own a 2006 F350 PS crew cab. Purchased new and have about 85,000 miles on it. Have a intermittent problem that cant locate what it is.

Every once in while it has a steering problem. After making a turn at slow speed the truck wile not steer properly until I move steering wheel back and forth very quickly and this puts it back to normal. This is not the death wobble that some have experienced, not that violent. The steering is a wobble but not a vibration with a 1/8 turn correction, and constant over steer to left to keep the truck on the road. 
Can't travel faster than 30mph and truck wants to pull to the right. Then it goes away in about a mile and the truck is fine. Thinking a steering pump but how do you test one when the truck is not acting up at time of inspection. 

Have replaced or inspected:
ball joints
axle u joints.

Thank you for any advise from the Ford Experts.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

My three thoughts. steering box going bad, steering stabilizer is binding or bent, bad tie rod end(s). Dont think it is the pump!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its the box. I replaced the one in my dodge with a reman box that would bind like that. I got another one in (Borgeson) and it fixed it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Frozen caliper?


----------



## metro25 (Jan 22, 2011)

How did you inspect the axle joints? For looseness or being bound/rusted tight? Have seen axle joint on one side that's rusted solid cause similar to what you describe on the Ford's.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Drottlawn;1506167 said:


> My three thoughts. steering box going bad, steering stabilizer is binding or bent, bad tie rod end(s). Don't think it is the pump!


Steering box could be it, how do you test?

I thought of the caliper, you do have to use the brakes when turning. The calipers are original and would make the truck pull. The steering feels heavy though like power steering is gone then comes back after steering from side to like they do in Nascar during a caution.

Axle joints are new.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If you still have the stock steering stabilizer it is not doing anything anyway. Get a Bilstein one.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

John Mac;1506369 said:


> Steering box could be it, how do you test?
> 
> I thought of the caliper, you do have to use the brakes when turning. The calipers are original and would make the truck pull. The steering feels heavy though like power steering is gone then comes back after steering from side to like they do in Nascar during a caution.
> 
> Axle joints are new.


Does it act up turning both ways or just one? sitting still, turn wheel all the way to left, then right. Does it act up? 
Also you could disconnect the stabilizer and see if it does it.

My best guess is the box, but stabilizer could also cause this. My f550 was binding after coming back from a right turn and I found that the stabilizer was bent due to my buddy lifting my truck up with a forklift for kicks! It cost him a new stabilizer!


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Had the same problem a couple years ago, turned out to be a bad tie rod end. Would only do it after coming to a stop, turning and I would have to pull it back, felt like the steering was locked after turning the corner. 07 f350 crew sb diesel, 75,000 miles.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I had the same thing happen on my 07. Both of the outside wheel ujoints where seized up. If you want to check for that jack it up and unhook the tie rod end from the hub the tire should turn freely. My where so bad you couldn't move it by hand.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I was able to fix this. The drivers side axle u joint was it. Thought we replaced both but we only replaced the right side and it was the left. Thumbs Up


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

............................


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I had same problem this summer.
Dealer was useless and lied about checking axle u joints.
When they wanted to replace steering box, we checked axle u joints ourselves.
Found drivers side seized solid, replaced both sides and problem hasn't resurfaced.
GL


----------

